# Need writers artists etc for zine on camping



## GabeNoscar (Dec 10, 2015)

I will be collectively making a zine with other people called CAMP. A handmade ,drawn zine that is for the camper. Mostly articles on survival,hobo tricks, normal camping,urban camping , stories of the pct and appelachian trail. etc... Any walk of life is welcome,no bias based on financial or location. Elistest keep a lot of us from expressing our talents for stories ... I have the ideas and some random hobo art related stuff drawn up. January would be ideal to have anything remotely printed and ready to send. Will be making 500 as a goal . 
Photos.art.writing.camping location guides on the free. Anything will be considered. I will be traveling all over the south east to south west while making and sending this. The old zine the dishwasher is primarily the inspiration behind being productive ...
Send all questions or submit to [email protected] 
Nothing will be used with out consent . Camp is something all of us enjoy. Let's share it with our peers.


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm down to contribute


----------



## OstrichJockey (Dec 10, 2015)

Pick a topic, monica. I have an opinion on everything. I gots you.


----------

